# Old duck stamps



## samo13 (Jan 19, 2013)

I am looking for some old duck stamps for a Christmas project and wondering if anyone could help me out. I thought I had the ones I need and can’t find them anywhere. I am looking for the following; 1994,2011,2012,2013 2016,2017,2018 thanks for any help


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

samo13 said:


> I am looking for some old duck stamps for a Christmas project and wondering if anyone could help me out. I thought I had the ones I need and can’t find them anywhere. I am looking for the following; 1994,2011,2012,2013 2016,2017,2018 thanks for any help


A couple of questions answered may help with you finding what you're looking for
State or Federal stamps, or both?
Signed or unsigned?
And if you are referring to state stamps im assuming Oho correct?

Good luck i


----------



## samo13 (Jan 19, 2013)

Redheads said:


> A couple of questions answered may help with you finding what you're looking for
> State or Federal stamps, or both?
> Signed or unsigned?
> And if you are referring to state stamps im assuming Oho correct?
> ...


Looking for federal, state would be an awesome addition (Ohio). Unsigned would be ideal but my lack of document keeping isn’t going to allow me to be picky.


----------



## Lucky1313 (Mar 11, 2016)

Check out www.brookmanstamps.com

I would bet that they have every stamp you are looking to get. I had a similar project a couple of years ago and found this place online and ordered several stamps from them.


----------



## samo13 (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow nice find. Thank you


----------

